# The future of MyRSK



## rsk (Nov 18, 2013)

It takes a lot to get into new grounds, and fields. Especially if you have never done it before.
 
This is probably the biggest "news" post that I will write in my whole hosting career. No, *MyRSK *is not being sold, traded, or even handed over. We have worked hard to reach where we are at now and on the verge of new year, we will be treading into *MyRSK *v2.
 
We have came a long way since 2009, offering our unmanaged/budget VPS plans in both openVZ and KVM.
 
Since vpsBoard is our new home, I decided to share our news to you guys here first 
 
However if your question is what *MyRSK *will move into? or what will happen? continue on ...


Providing both Managed / Unmanaged VPS Plans in both KVM and openVZ
More than 8 locations currently, with more than another 8 in the works
Internal licensing for cpanel/directadmin/other panels (as cheap as $7 for cpanel)
*MyRSK *One - one panel to control everything (yes, it includes : billing/support/service management)
Offering clients 50GB of offsite backup space (used to be 10GB)
revamped *MyRSK *design
clients keep their current price, no increases at all
much more ...
TL;DR MyRSK is moving towards providing both managed and unmanaged vps solutions, cheaper internal licenses, additional locations, panel, etc.
 
Sneak Peak (managed services):
 

 

 
Regards,
R. Alkhaili


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow this looks GREAT!

Congrats to MyRSK!  You guys definitely came a long way!


----------



## serverian (Nov 18, 2013)

Great work. Keep it up!


----------



## concerto49 (Nov 18, 2013)

Great work. Keep it up.


----------



## peterw (Nov 18, 2013)

I like white layouts. Any plans for the availability of Zlin, Czech Republic [FDC]?


----------



## rsk (Nov 18, 2013)

peterw said:


> I like white layouts. Any plans for the availability of Zlin, Czech Republic [FDC]?


There some stock in at http://myrsk.com/vps.php

If you want something custom, we can also give a good deal at $9.99/month. A really good deal 

I am saying this, as by the 1st of Jan (when v2 will launch) budget vps pricing will be as advertised, no additional promo's.



Regards,

R. Alkhaili


----------



## budi1413 (Nov 18, 2013)

Congratulations. That custom panel look nice. Would love to try your service someday.


----------



## Pmadd (Nov 18, 2013)

Congratulations. This is great news


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Nov 20, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## raindog308 (Nov 22, 2013)

rsk said:


> More than 8 locations currently, with more than another 8 in the works


Dealing with 16 datacenters as a small customer, presumably in multiple foreign countries, does not sound like fun.

That's also a ton of spare gear to stash, assuming you provide some kind of SLA...


----------



## SrsX (Nov 22, 2013)

I must say, your panel in the screenshots there, does look very nice.


----------

